# What Are Your Plans For 2019?



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

View on YouTube

What are your plans for 2019?

Will you be making any changes in the coming year?


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm hoping I wake up on the top side of the dirt every day!!
We will be going to take that train ride in Canada through the Rockies in the summer.
I want to clean out my barn by building a lean- to on the back side to house all the logs I'm tripping over now inside.
I want to build a solar tracking system that I never got to this year.

And my Great granddaughter will be 1 yr old next year and the toys will be steadily coming out of the shop!!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

It's the same every year…lose some stubborn weight, but there is a bright spot because I FINALLY started to lose some the past 2 weeks. Just need to accelerate it and keep it going into 2019. Oh, and my shop will be in an "optimal" state of organization. I want to start building stuff I want to make instead of shop projects. lol. How about you Cricket?


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

just 1 goal for this guy … stay off Dialysis :<((


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Well, staying above ground, losing weight and staying off of dialysis all seem like excellent goals for me also!! Tony, please do what ya gotta do to achieve that.


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

All fine goals. We are a bunch of "experienced" models here. No sense being above the dirt if you are not still sentient and mobile too. So I am adding those 2 to that list.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

My goal is to be less intolerant of others.


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

All my LJ Buddies might have noticed that I haven't posted anything in almost 24 months. The reason is that my time has been taken up with designing and now building an addition to my basement so that I'll have more shop space. Above the addition will be a sunroom to keep the rain off my shop.

I've been thinking about adding a blog to document this project. Don't know if there would be any interest in it.

In 2019 I hope to finish the sunroom above my basement addition and then finish getting my basement addition set up for my additional shop space.

When that's done we'll probably take a road trip and spend more time making stuff in the shop Maybe acquire more tools.

Of course staying on the right side of the grass is a must.

I would also like to take this opportunity to wish every LJ a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Well the current plans are to go to Disney in Florida. Wife and kids want that and I'll probably do a hog hunt while I'm down there. Then this spring I need to build a lean to on the garage and put new siding on it. Then have a contractor put a new metal roof on the house with a wrap around porch. Then I'm hoping to build a big chicken coop this summer and get some chickens again….... if I get all that done I'll just kick back and play guitar


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I want to CLEAN UP my shop…
Get busier making a few things… some that have been on the TO DO list for a LONG TIME.
I have Maloof low back dining chairs to FINISH!
Keep the shop Clean!
Wake up everyday to help make it happen!
Get caught-up on yard work and garden area…

*Don't Worry Be Happy…*


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

https://tenor.com/VASD.gif


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> I want to CLEAN UP my shop…
> Keep the shop Clean!
> 
> *Don t Worry Be Happy…*
> ...


Better shot at world peace than this happening? At least for my shop anyway.

LOL


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Stay alive.

Not get ban form LJ's.

Pray for good health, the economy, the stock market and politicians. Politicians need it the most.

Up my activity in the shop. Since I retired (2years now) I've slowed down considerably but I have been on the upswing the last couple months.

I also hope there are no natural disasters or forest fire that damage the Alder forest.

Disclamer:

This is a partial list.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I have been missing everyone here for over a year now. I'm hoping to get back in the shop and make some dust.


----------



## ocean (Feb 13, 2016)

Get packed up and moving. Havn't found the right house to move to but we're looking. Sold my boat and all our friends have moved away save one, so it is time to get out of the Keys while the getting is good. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all you Lumber Jocks out there.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Last Monday morning, I woke up knowing it wasn't going to be a good day. I had been putting off what needed to be done, knowing it would be beyond painful for me.










10 years ago I rescued this amazing cat, Lemur. The truth is, I didn't rescue him. He rescued me. Yes, I realize he was "just a cat" but I had come through some really tough times and he became my buddy. He became family. He gave me 10 years of unconditional love. When I knew it was time to give in and allow him to be put to sleep, it devastated me. When his pain was finally over, it left me broken.

That night, the phone call came that my pain was just beginning. I lost the strongest man I ever knew. The man that made me who I am today. My daddy.










I was no longer broken. I was shattered.

Today, I woke up thinking about 2019. I am not usually big on changes, let alone resolutions, but heartbreak makes you take a second look at things. It helps you realize what is and isn't important. You discover what really matters.

I do have some changes I will be working on in 2019. I tend to be a bit of a workaholic. That isn't going to change but I am going focus on working smarter without letting my work time consume me, not allowing it to define who I am.

I am going to find ways to spend more time outdoors, doing the things I love most, those things that bring me peace. I am going to focus on LIVING every day.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Truly sorry for your loss Cricket,
He looked like a fine gentleman.

I have a cat going on 21. 
Skinny, Not using the litter box, Quit cleaning herself.
She still eats good and is not in pain, but it's getting close to the time to say goodbye.

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Cricket. I am very sorry for you losses. That's tough to lose both of them, but keep your head up and look ahead, never behind and make the best of every day. Like Helen Keller said " keep your face to the sun and then you will never seed the shadow" !
We're all you family now!!!!!!!!!! Come visit a bunch of us…....... we'd be glad to have you!!

Jim


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Cricket… I feel your pain… Been there… and there….

You are strong…

Remember the GOOD memories he has left you… He helped bring you into the world… He did many Many things to make you happy that you will never forget… When you are down, just think of the GOOD things that happened… and get busy doing something else to keep your mind occupied…

It's hard… but you can do it…

I'm very sorry for your loss… but, I know you are too…

Keep a good strong upper lip & just keep on going…

Take care…


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Remember you have 2 choices, quit and despair or continue on, sads as it is life must go on. Every hour it gets a little less hard and painful. Somehow I know the choice you will make.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry for your loss Cricket. If you plan on change, I hope it is productive for you. My parents are long gone but I still miss them, it never goes away.

For me, I plan on spending less time online and more time in the shop! 

My oldest cat lived 19 years, oldest dog 21 years. My best buddy cat, rescued as a kitten, only lived 6 years but he was gi-normous: 30" from nose to butt (not including tail) and weighed 36 lbs. He was so big a pizza delivery guy got selfies with him because 'no one would believe a house cat that large.'


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

Cricket - super sorry to hear of you losses. I've been through those myself so understand completely. Wishing you the best over the holidays and into the new year.

On my side I'm shuttering "the Shop" in late spring and moving… :-( I suspect I'll be offline for about 6-10 months unless we stumble on the home (shop) of our dreams! My wife desperately want to move to a lakefront. Me - I just want a 24×32 shop.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> Cricket - super sorry to hear of you losses. I ve been through those myself so understand completely. Wishing you the best over the holidays and into the new year.
> 
> On my side I m shuttering "the Shop" in late spring and moving… :-( I suspect I ll be offline for about 6-10 months unless we stumble on the home (shop) of our dreams! My wife desperately want to move to a lakefront. Me - I just want a 124×132 shop.
> 
> - Bill Berklich


I fixed your typo Bill YW :<))


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Work to make each day better than the last one.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

> Work to make each day better than the last one.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I love that response.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

> ... My wife desperately want to move to a lakefront. Me - I just want a 124×132 shop.
> 
> - Bill Berklich
> 
> ...


LOL…. I appreciate the correction. I was obviously being too modest in my initial estimate ;-)


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Cricket: My deep sympathy to you. Your reflection on focusing on what really matters is similar to mine after my mom died (many years ago now). I try to continue to live and act in ways that would make her proud, and that is a way to honor her and remember her. Again, my sympathy to you at this difficult time.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Cricket, heartfelt sympathies to you on the loss of 2 family members. Just a cat. That is someone who never had just a cat before. When my Dad died, I was a mess, all I can say is keep moving forward, you'll not be better for either of their losses, but before too long you will remember the good stuff, and that takes the sting out.

Change in 2019 may be just the ticket for you, could maybe give you something else to think about. I'll add you to my prayers, with the hope you keep moving forward.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

God grant me the serenity
to accept the things I cannot change;
courage to change the things I can;
and wisdom to know the difference.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

God grant me the ability to be more tolerant of morons.

Next year on LJ, I hope to continue to learn from those who know most, and to be able to help others in any way I can, given the limits of my knowledge and experience.

And for those who call me jerk, dick (my nickname of all things!) and other nasty things and tell me that I'm ALWAYS mean to people I say… show me the numbers.

I love LJ. I've learned so much here and I hope I can continue to be a positive contributor.

Best wishes to all of my LJ buddies. You know who you are.


----------



## Jason1974 (Jul 8, 2017)

"To rule the world" just kidding.

2 things for me.

1. To become better at making models so I don't have to buy purchased plans anymore.

2. Paint or epoxy my shop floor. Whichever is cheaper.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I will continue to ponder about life. Sorry for your loss Cricket. You should throw and party and sing "happy birthday" to both of them.


----------



## Carvendive (Dec 18, 2018)

Criket, I don't know you and you don't know me but know that this strainger hopes that in 2019 you find serenity, calm and love.

As one of three survivors of maybe two hundred solders taking a beach in Vietnam, a cancer survivor and most recently a Carver who lost his sight and is now back to 20/25 vision I thank God for each and every day be it 2018 or 2019 or beyond.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Cricket,

So sorry to hear about your dad….I know what you are going through…I lost both of my parents very close together, then my sister died a short time after that…..!! I lost a couple of good friends in the Viet Nam war when I was over there, so I know the devistation you are going through….!!

I'm not looking forward to 2019, as I have to have major back surgery the first part of January….But I'm not going to let that slow me down, as I've already had 2 prior to this one….I like woodworking, bass fishing, being out on the lakes too much to let it get in the way of what I enjoy…..


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Cricket, Sorry for your loss.

Many of these thoughts sound very familiar. I need to refocus some things myself and get back into a different groove than the one I have fallen into recently.

CtL


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Big plan for the coming year is a bikepacking tour of Prince Edward Island for 6 days come June or July. Kids will be 4,6 and 8 and this will be the first real tour I've done in almost 15 years. Youngest will be on a trail-a-bike with backrest and seatbelt while the other 2 will be able to take rests in the trailer.

Also plan to build a dining room table and chairs, already started both but was distracted by a crib.


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

My condolences Cricket.

My goal is to reduce the amount of insulin I have to take.


----------

